# Smoking trout-wood to use?



## SmokinRuss (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a friend that is giving me some frozen trout. Will of course thaw out before smokin but wanted to get some ideas from other smokers what flavor wood to use. Lemon always goes good with fish and wondered if anyone used actual lemon in their heat such as lemon peel mixed into the firebox or used lemon juice in place of water in their water pan. If I put lemon zest or the lemon peel in the heat does it give off a burn smell to the fish? Or is it better to just smoke lemon slices on top of the fish?


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 8, 2017)

Are you smoking just to cook it for dinner? Sounds like it. I would avoid lemon zest. I think you’ll find it adds a bitterness you won’t like. My thought would be a spritz of lemon juice at the end of the smoking process before service.


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 8, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> Are you smoking just to cook it for dinner? Sounds like it. I would avoid lemon zest. I think you’ll find it adds a bitterness you won’t like. My thought would be a spritz of lemon juice at the end of the smoking process before service.



Okay sounds good thanx. I have a spray bottle that I use instead of a mop during my smokes. I recently smoked pork chops and used a melted butter and apple juice to keep the meat from drying out during my smoke and even used apple juice instead of water in my water pan. I could use a half and half of water and lemon juice in my spray bottle for the fish. The spray bottle method I found from experience helps to minimize the time of basting while having the grill lid open while all the while of losing heat and smoke. A quick spray on my meat does the trick. But yes I think your right about the bitterness of using lemon in my heat. Thanx for the heads up. Another idea Should I smoke it unwrapped on the grill grates or should I use a foil tent with holes in it?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2017)

Alder is a really good wood to smoke fish....


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 8, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Alder is a really good wood to smoke fish....



The stores like Home Depot(I get my wood from here) dont carry alder wood. What are some suggestions to find this? Is it a light or heavy smoke(like mesquite)?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2017)

It's a very light somewhat sweet smoke so as to not hide the delicate flavor of salmon and trout...  anyhow, that's how I see/taste it... Alder chips are usually available at W-M...   What part of the world do you live...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Personally I like mesquite for fish, it cooks so quick that you really don't get much of a chance to put smoke on the meat.
I put in a small aluminum pan with butter & lemon juice on it.












Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 9, 2017)

daveomak said:


> It's a very light somewhat sweet smoke so as to not hide the delicate flavor of salmon and trout...  anyhow, that's how I see/taste it... Alder chips are usually available at W-M...   What part of the world do you live...



I'm in Pennsylvania here and thanx for the info much appreciate it.


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 9, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Personally I like mesquite for fish, it cooks so quick that you really don't get much of a chance to put smoke on the meat.
> I put in a small aluminum pan with butter & lemon juice on it.
> 
> View attachment 339636
> ...



Thanks Al I'll try it.


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 10, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Personally I like mesquite for fish, it cooks so quick that you really don't get much of a chance to put smoke on the meat.
> I put in a small aluminum pan with butter & lemon juice on it.
> 
> View attachment 339636
> ...



Oh wow that looks awesome I hope mine turns out looking that good.


----------

